# Building a Run-In Shed



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Horses go into the dark areas to escape flies as flies do not like the dark so I would not want it open and airy. One whole side will be open that is enough. If they want open and airy they can go outside. Yes rain and snow would come in if the sides are not enclosed. It should also face south for the opening and I would make the whole south open not just a few feet. If it is just 1 horse I would make the stall smaller and have more storage.


----------



## Baron Pinto (Apr 21, 2010)

You can easily build it w/ the barred window or just an open frame. Then you will build a wood panel that hinges at the frame to close during the harsh weather. It will have a hook at the opposite side of the hinge to keep closed or open as you see fit.


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

The hinged window idea does sound ideal, although... The place I keep my horse is about a half hour away from my house so I wouldn't be able to just run over and shut the windows when the weather was getting bad.

So the contruction will either have to be open and airy or closed and dark.
I would like open and airy, but don't want the rain and snow to get in.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You could leave a foot at the top open with chicken wire type stuff so that there is still air circulation going through, but the overhang covers up so that elements are not getting in._

_You should also possiblue think about having a double dutch door so that if you need to, you could close your horse in the stall, but she can still see out. (Ie. you are bringing hay into the barn) Or if she needs to be stalled for other reasons._


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Use passive solar design... Leave the south side completely open but with a deep (5 ft.) roof overhang. The overhang will protect against rain and snow in the winter and provide shade in the summer. The wind only blows from the south in the spring/summer when the extra breeze will be beneficial. (I'm assuming you live in the northern hemisphere). If you want to be able to keep your horse inside you can fence off part of the opening and use a gate.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

LauraLA said:


> The hinged window idea does sound ideal, although... The place I keep my horse is about a half hour away from my house so I wouldn't be able to just run over and shut the windows when the weather was getting bad.
> 
> So the contruction will either have to be open and airy or closed and dark.
> I would like open and airy, but don't want the rain and snow to get in.


It snows in Louisiana?:shock:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We just ordered a fabric loafing shed for $650 which is $100 cheaper than materials for a metal one. Its a green dome thing that is as tall as the ones we built previously and you steak them down. The advantage of these is it actually provides more coverage and you can move them around so they don't create a muddy pit in them.. OH and their safe. Fabric can't chop of a leg like metal, wood and chicken wire.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I miss quoted the price! its actuall $424!!

ShelterLogic Run-In Shelter &#151; Round, 20ft.L x12ft.W x 8ft.H, Model# 51341 | Ag Shelters | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It has snowed a little here in Louisiana twice a year maybe for the past few years. Not much. 
We are in the process of building a run in as I type. It is being built 12x24 so that it can become 2 12x12 stalls as my barn in the next year. The rain here can be icky, and it gets really hot, so I'd like to be able to stall them 12 a day next summer. We are doing as was suggested by someone, leaving an overhang. That way our windows can be open.
My hubby plans for the windows to be on slides so they can be closed if need be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

